
NAFTA: Don’t Trade Away the Internet - walterbell
https://act.openmedia.org/DontTradeAwayTheInternet
======
walterbell
Detailed analysis in this article:

[http://www.michaelgeist.ca/2018/08/crunch-time-in-the-
nafta-...](http://www.michaelgeist.ca/2018/08/crunch-time-in-the-nafta-
negotiations/)

 _> ... copyright, patent, IP enforcement, and digital policy rules ... The
U.S. appears to be pushing for a TPP+ approach – the TPP provisions plus some
additional changes it did not get as part of those negotiations. This is
notable since Canadian authorities admitted that the TPP went far beyond any
previous Canadian free trade agreement. The Canadian starting point is
presumably the CPTPP, the revised TPP where Canada successfully argued for the
suspension of some of the U.S.-backed provisions._

~~~
clarkevans
_Limit governments’ ability to require disclosure of proprietary computer
source code and algorithms, to better protect the competitiveness of digital
suppliers._

